# 20 % auf alle Einzelposen & Shimano



## BT-Holger (3. Mai 2004)

Hey ho,

nach dem ich von der Spitzenqualität der Peter Ruprecht Posen seit Jahren selbst überzeugt bin, habe ich diese in mein Sortiment aufgenommen. Im Mai bekommt Ihr auf alle Einzelposen im Top Shop 20 % Rabatt. Für richtige Sparfüchse habe ich Posensortimente namhafter Hersteller zu Hammerpreisen.
Das Sortiment wird dieser Tage noch weiter ausgebaut.

Weiterhin wird die Produktpalette von SHIMANO ständig aufgestockt, angemeldete Boardies finden SHIMANO Produkte auch im Bonuspunkteshop. 

Also reinschauen lohnt sich: 

c ya


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: 20 % auf alle Einzelposen & Shimano*

Ich kenne die Posen gar nicht:-((
Kennt die jemand??
@ Holger: Schreib mal was dazu!


----------



## BT-Holger (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: 20 % auf alle Einzelposen & Shimano*

@ Thomas,

ich habe Peter Ruprecht und seine Posen vor Jahren auf einer Messe kennengelernt. Hab mir damals ein paar schwere Waggler und Knicklichtposen geholt, die immer noch bei mir im Einsatz sind. Sehr durchdachte Posen von hoher Qualität (flexible Antennen,genaue Gewichtsangaben, vernünftig fest eingepasste Ösen und Wirbel).
Meine Digi ist zur Zeit leider beim Doktor, deswegen habe ich mal einen "Wagglerantennenbiegehandscan" gemacht.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: 20 % auf alle Einzelposen & Shimano*

Stabil scheinen die auf jeden Fall (zumindest antennenmässig) zu sein.


----------

